

A Night at Hacker News Kansai in Japan - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=2972.

======
nemasu
This is pretty cool. You'd think one would exist in the Tokyo area first
though.

~~~
ekianjo
Actually there is already one in Tokyo (HN Tokyo) and they started doing their
events before us in Kansai.

~~~
nemasu
There is? ... So there is. Guess they don't get as much attention for some
reason. Hmm, tempting.

~~~
ekianjo
You can find them on doorkeeper:
[http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/](http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/)

------
woutr_be
Maybe this isn't the right place for it, but do you have any advice for
developers wanting to move to Japan?

~~~
ekianjo
Some bullet point advice: \- first make sure you really want to move to Japan.
I'd suggest doing at least one trip (stay as long as you can) to really make
sure you want to live and work in Japan. \- You need academic credentials if
you want to get a visa in Japan (unless you come as a student). At least a
Masters' Degree. \- You need to build a network/contacts locally in order to
make yourself visible, and know their needs. That's probably the hardest part,
but something you can start addressing while visiting the country during a
trip. \- Be in touch with the latest technologies in the West, as most of the
web development in Japan is years late. That's where you can bring some
positive insights and practices to local businesses. \- Japan is a
Windows/Mac/iOS world so you better focus on these environments to have some
value on the market here. Android is still small here, and Linux is virtually
unknown. \- Learning a bit of Japanese would not hurt, but it's not mandatory.

Let me know if you have questions on particular points...

